# not happy with Ridget



## flyy (Dec 31, 2013)

I had a simple problem with my ridget pex crimpers. The adjusting screw fell out and i couldnt find it. So i contacted ridget and asked them to send me another screw. the first question they asked me was i willing to pay for the part. no problem.....afterall, how much could a #2x1/8" screw possibly cost. They then informed me that they would not mail it and that i had to go to one of their service centers. After a $60/3 hour drive to find out the service center doesn't have the screw in stock. The service center had to order it and i would pay $1.50 for the screw and $15. for mail. And the service center wouldn't mail it either. What a buracracy. 
Instead of going all the way back to that service center, i instead discovered that my local hardware store sold Bow crimpers for half the price that i paid for my ridgets at the wholesalers price. And the best part is, these Bow crimpers looked exactly like the ridgets, right down to the screw. Go figure. 
Does ridget even have a lifetime warrenty anymore?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yea I stopped using Ridget a few years ago! Now I'm only a Ridgid guy:thumbsup:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

You couldn't buy that screw in town? Ridgit sucks too is that harbor freight?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I use Craftmad

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I prefer idget tools. Cheaper but still good quality.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

'Chanel locks?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

*ridgid


The name is right on the tool.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

is it a typo or is there actually a ridget tool brand? i am not messing with you. i only use name brand tools. ridgid, snap on, etc. i dont get any half assed tool catalogs that sell knock offs.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe China makes a Ridgid knock-off called 'Ridgit'....:laughing:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

My favorite are the ebay ads for Ridgid parts that say "fits Ridgid".


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

Is Ridget like Ridgid, but made in France?


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it Cresent or Croissant? I kinda want a pastry now...


----------

